# I'm New to Arrowheads and need help Identifying these



## SeeingSpots (Apr 13, 2008)

I found these points over the weekend in about an hour's time in Southeast Alabama.   Does anyone know what type of arrowheads these are and how they have been used?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice finds. Pretty sure the one on the right is a knife.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 13, 2008)

Those look cool.Somebody here will know.


----------



## IFLY4U (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice finds. I am heading to the Enterprise area this morning for a few days and hope to find time to look a little while I am there.


----------



## SeeingSpots (Apr 15, 2008)

Good luck.  I found these in Headland.

I went creek walking today near my home (North Ga.) for about an hour.  It was the first time I had done that (I am new to this).  I didn't even see any flint flakes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice artifacts! The big blade in the middle has a Paleo look to it. That is an exceptional knife blade on the right. Thanks for postin`!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 16, 2008)

nice finds


----------



## Son (Apr 16, 2008)

Left point could be a Wacissa, Early Archaic.  Middle is a nice blade, but can't see any identifying features to place it in a cultural period.
right looks like a Pickwick, late archaic. All were probably intended for knives.


----------



## SeeingSpots (Apr 16, 2008)

Interesting, thanks for the comments.  Now at least I have a starting point...no pun intended.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice finds!!!


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2008)

I have always looked for the largest tree by the creek and search the base ...


----------



## Son (May 11, 2008)

*new*

The trees you see today, were not here when those stone points were made.
but, it's a fact, tree and plant roots are attracted to buried stone for the moisture it may hold during dry spells.


----------

